# Slaithwaite cottages X2



## Waspy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi all, on a randon drive around the hills I came across this site on a hill entering the Slaithwaite area. Wife was not happy as I quickly pulled over and ran up an hill with camera in hand and left her in the car for 30mins.
I have looked all over the net for some history of these homes/farms but nothing.
I had to enter the field via a public footpath next to a house, the resident was out in the garden so I quizzed them a bit. They told me the cottages belong to the farmer who owns the field but has a public access through the fields but have no idea why they have been left to rot away but they have always been empty whilst they had been living there.
I thanked them for there time and wondered on, tad worried incase a angry farmer came telling me to GET OFF MY LAND!! I went for the look.....



CSC_0380 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0732 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0733 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0734 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0735 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0736 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0737 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0738 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0741 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0742 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0744 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0745 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0746 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0748 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0749 by milner.phil, on Flickr
Very similar pics but love the clouds!



DSC_0753 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0750 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0752 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0754 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0756 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0757 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0758 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0759 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0760 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0761 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0762 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0763 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0764 by milner.phil, on Flickr



DSC_0765 by milner.phil, on Flickr
At this point I heard a tractor... got worried and walked away, did not get to go upstairs or the cellar.. pos revisit on the cards on when it snows!!
​


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 9, 2014)

Great old cottages with a heck of a view,ace photos.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 9, 2014)

Excellent pictures.hope you did not encounter an angry farmer


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking forward to your revisit.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 9, 2014)

aww how lovely..


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 9, 2014)

Reallly colourful beautiful pics! 
Thanks..


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 9, 2014)

Great colourful photos. Looks a nice place (I've done that to my mrs on more than one occasion  )


----------



## fannyadams (Feb 10, 2014)

Nicely done. A grand place is Slawit


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Feb 19, 2014)

about 1/2 mile form my house, are these....


----------

